# Is this really Kai Green



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If this is really him what the fcuk was he doing....lol.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yep,theres far more graphic pics than that around of him,he was doing shoots for gay mags/modelling/bizarre sex sites etc,gotta do what you gotta do to make a buck.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I've seen pics of him ****ing a grapefruit. Apparently there is a video too.

Pro BBing can't pay well! Although he is a strange character when you see him in interviews etc...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'd shag a grapefruit if it paid:thumbup1: I think all this was before he was well known, now he has sponsors etc.


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

anyone got a link to him shaggin a grapefruit?lol. wouldnt mind seeing it


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

that comment sounded gay,lol.. when i say i wouldnt mind seeing its not cause i wanna see it.. just think it would be funny

:beer: :beer:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Sounded about as gay as your avi mate:thumbup1:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

WRT said:


> Sounded about as gay as your avi mate:thumbup1:


x 2 :thumbup1:


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheer up Sailor :lol:

*I can see another Jem style thread coming.


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

changed it now after the abuse...lol


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

austen_18 said:


> changed it now after the abuse...lol


we were only messing with you (uk-m humour is a bit weird) but the new avi is 100 times better. :rockon:


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

gold95 said:


> we were only messing with you (uk-m humour is a bit weird) but the new avi is 100 times better. :rockon:


haha. i know you wa messing mate.. but to be fair it was gay


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I preffered the other one.

Egg chasers are even bigger poofs then naked sailors :lol:


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

where do you get rugby players are puffs from?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

he still looks pretty dam good :laugh:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This thread almost killed me


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

austen_18 said:


> anyone got a link to him shaggin a grapefruit?lol. wouldnt mind seeing it


I had to google it to see if it`s true, well as said before you gotta make some bucks

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=203143.0;prev_next=prev


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

:ban:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i liked to think the grapefruit story was not true but i was wrong.... who said 5 a day didn't mean sh#gging 5 a day.... :ban:


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

i wonder if he warmed it up first to get the added effect?????


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh ffs Ian... :cursing:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Cheer up Sailor :lol:
> 
> *I can see another Jem style thread coming.


fook off cheese :confused1:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

For those who were there, Kai Greene's appearance at the Body Power expo earlier this year raised a few eyebrows. When doing his Q&A, the answers he gave to some questions were really "deep". He thought long & hard (no pun intended) before answering questions. His posing routine was top notch & I even had a chat with him for a while, although I was (unsurprisingly) a bit confused by some of his replys.

Regarding sh#gging a grapefruit for a few bucks, he is probably a bit ashamed of that now. I wouldn't ask him about it, though. His answer would probably baffle you.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> I had to google it to see if it`s true, well as said before you gotta make some bucks
> 
> http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=203143.0;prev_next=prev


yeah,yeah...listen,if your have gay tendancies,its ok these days:lol:!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> For those who were there, Kai Greene's appearance at the Body Power expo earlier this year raised a few eyebrows. When doing his Q&A, the answers he gave to some questions were really "deep". He thought long & hard (no pun intended) before answering questions. His posing routine was top notch & I even had a chat with him for a while, although I was (unsurprisingly) a bit confused by some of his replys.
> 
> Regarding sh#gging a grapefruit for a few bucks, he is probably a bit ashamed of that now. I wouldn't ask him about it, though. His answer would probably baffle you.


A real big thinker he is...some of his TRAINING RELATED videos are great!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

holy moly!! kai has some issues.... :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

he should try [email protected] my ex wife if he thinks a grapefruit is fuking bitter! lol


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Uriel said:


> he should try [email protected] my ex wife if he thinks a grapefruit is fuking bitter! lol


lol very good m8 id rep you if i could :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

weeman at first glance i thought it was you with a heavy tan:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i wish lmao


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

and that is why neither Kai or Weeman will be allowed to win the olympia


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> yeah,yeah...listen,if your have gay tendancies,its ok these days:lol:!!!


Glad you`re not a homophobic.


----------

